# 'Cheap' planted substrate?



## iriskai (Jul 13, 2010)

I know, cheap is a relative term. Long story short, I'm trying to get stuff together to set up a 20 gallon aquarium (tall). I hadn't planned on starting another tank but I'm 'inheriting' an adult gold gourami that's been housed in a 5 gallon. I want to plant it but don't really want to spend $50 on a couple bags of Eco Complete. Any less expensive suggestions? I'm a poor lowly college student...


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

there's a discussion of substrates here that might be of help http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/what-kind-substrate-do-i-need-47539/

plus i'd advise you read all the stickies in the Aquarium Plants section


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree with sik80, go ahead and check out that thread and read Byron's four part articles on the "basic planted aquarium".

but to give you a straight answer, sand is by far your cheapest option. a 50 pounnd bag at Lowes is around $5, which will be more than twice what you'd need for a 20G, let alone a 20G tall. If, after reading the articles you decide to go sand bottom,

I advise you to check this out :: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/sand-washing-rinsing-tutorial-28436/

~ Johnny


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd also like to point out that sand looks amazing. Don't use it unless you're ready to give up on gravel forever because once you've got a sand bottom aquarium you're not going back.


----------



## iriskai (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, you all. I guess after spending forever reading things online, pricing different substrates, calling places and reading MORE articles about different options, I kind of just wanted someone to tell me what to do. Thanks for the links!


----------



## jclee (Jan 5, 2010)

You might also want to look into Diane Walstad's Natural Planted Tank (NPT) method, as it's one of the cheapest ways to get a planted tank going.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

Pool filter sand is a nice sand that is courser then the sand you get at HomeDepot or Lowe's cost a bit more but not much $11 or a 50lb bag. at a pool supply shop. I sold the extra on craigslist that I did not want or you can hold onto it for a spare tank. If you know of anyone that has a tank set up already ask if you can have their old filter pad to start up your new tank. Also a cheap way to get plants is from someone that you know that has a tank. Most people are willing to give you a peice of their plant to start. Try posting a ad on craigslist in your area. Looking for some free aquatic plants for new tank. Many college students have small tanks in their dorms. Good luck on setting up your tank! 

I posted a picture of my pool filter sand up close and one of my tanks with the sand.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Tyyrlym said:


> I'd also like to point out that sand looks amazing. Don't use it unless you're ready to give up on gravel forever because once you've got a sand bottom aquarium you're not going back.


I agree, nothing looks nicer than sand.


----------



## iriskai (Jul 13, 2010)

Do you rinse pool filter sand the same way you would play sand? I can't get over how helpful everyone is here.  Thanks again!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

iriskai said:


> Do you rinse pool filter sand the same way you would play sand? I can't get over how helpful everyone is here.  Thanks again!


Yes, you do.


----------

